# Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE.



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok so I will get right in to it. First the car "specs":
-97 Jetta 2.0
-55,000 miles (yes it's really that low)
-neuspeed supercharger with 2.8" pulley
-Autotech 270 cam
-Autotech SS catback exhaust (the older one with the single tip)
-TT HD valve springs
-LW lifters
-lower temp thermostat and fan switch
-VDO boost gauge hooked up with restrictor T-fitting (42 Draft designs)to fuel regulator vac line
Problem #1: Boost level (all rpms are approximate)

I am running low boost levels: 
3 PSI from 2500 - 4500
4 PSI from 4500 to 5500
Almost 5 PSI at 6000
I cannot find any vacuum leaks and I have rechecked all torque values. I know that the cam will cause some loss of boost because it has 6.5 degrees of valve overlap, but I didn't expect it to be that much. Do these values seem right? What could be causing my problem?
Problem #2: Pinging!
This car has had an issue with pinging from the first time I put any performance chip in it. (Yes, I run 93 octane) My final solution years ago was to put in the lower temp thermostat and fan switch which took care of it until now. When I installed the charge I was getting some mild pinging below 3000 rpms. Neuspeed sent me a new chip witht he ignition time bumped back slightly, which took care of the pinging but has made the car feel very slow. I have replaced the IAT, the ECT, check the knock sensor, checked the rotor, cap and plug wires. What else could I do to get rid of the ping and still run the hotter chip? Would going one range colder in spark plugs help? (That would be one range colder than neuspeeds or two ranges colder than OEM).
Any help would be greatly appreciated!



_Modified by Fast VW at 6:35 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Fast VW)*

*Problem #1:* 5 psi seems a little low, but may not be based on your altitude and the stock 2.8" pulley. Your belt may be slipping a bit, so make sure you have it tensioned properly.
*Problem #2:* You may want to try water injection. There is a really good, afordable kit from Devil's Own. There was a group buy with a 20% discount, but I don't know if it's still going. Here's the link. Of course, you don't want the MAP controller, but the MAF controller. Other than that, I don't know what to tell you about the pinging.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the reply.
I looked at the boost levels a little more last night. At and above 6000 rpms the boost level rises very fast, almost too fast to follow (and watch the tach and watch the road.) I was at about 5.5 lbs by 6300 rpm. As far as the belt tension the MKIIIs have an automatic tensioner.
Any more thoughts on the pinging?


_Modified by Fast VW at 11:40 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Fast VW)*

Come on. I realize that most of you guys in this forum can go faster in reverse than I can in any of my 5 forward gears but help a guy out.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Fast VW)*

Red jetta has a huge thread all about the neuspeed super charger


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_
Any more thoughts on the pinging?

1. Reduce boost.
2. Retard timing.
3. Higher octane gas.
4. Reduce compression.
5. Water injection.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Fast VW)*

did you attempt to back the distributor a few degrees? thats the first thing i would do if pinging is the issue. also run a colder spark plug. perhaps you could run a 1.8t plug


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Need some help with Neuspeed Supercharger... PLEASE. (Space9888)*

I tried a colder spark plug and it didn't change anything. I ended up leaving the chip with the timing backed off a few degrees in (the distributor is non adjustable) and that took care of the pinging.
I spoke with neuspeed about the boost level and they said for the altitude that I am at I am running about 1/2 lb boost low. Definitely due to the cam. They said I could get away with a 2.7" pulley (because of the altutude where I live) and that it would give me that 1/2 lb back. So I may order a 2.7 pulley from pulleyboys. I really do not want to mess around with water injection or have timming retard so I will not go any smalller.
Thanks!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

go at least 2.6 pulley! its way worth it


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_go at least 2.6 pulley! its way worth it

I am afraid that the 2.6 will bring back the pinging and then I would have to have the timing retarded more (defeating the purpose of more boost) or add water injection.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Fast VW)*

You may want to consider water injection. If you do, I recommend the Universal Stage 2 from Devil’s Own.
Since you do not have a MAP sensor, I recommend you select the kit with the MAF sensor. These are progressive flow kits based on either boost pressure (MAP) or air flow (MAF). The best thing to do, though, would be to call and talk to Chance.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the links!
I am in the process of reading the HUGE neuspeed charger post but I am only on page 30. One thing I did read was that someone said that the pulley from pulleyboys wasn't offset properly. I thin they use washers to space the pulley out about 1/8". Can anyone confirm that these pulleys do or do not fit properly? Thanks!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_Thanks for the links!
I am in the process of reading the HUGE neuspeed charger post but I am only on page 30. One thing I did read was that someone said that the pulley from pulleyboys wasn't offset properly. I thin they use washers to space the pulley out about 1/8". Can anyone confirm that these pulleys do or do not fit properly? Thanks!

I don't remember hearing of anyone having problems with the pulley boys pullies.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Ok, I just went back and looked at it again. It was jcha on page 28 that mentioned the pulleys not having the right offset. At some point 2kjettaguy mentioned the same thing. But on page 30 2kjettaguy mentions that pulleyboys was sending him a new pulley with the correct offset so he wouldn't get belt wear anymore.
Maybe this was a problem at first that pulleyboys corrected?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Fast VW)*

Yes, now I remember, and yes, they did correct the offset problem. The ones with problems were early prototypes. In the end, they worked fine.


----------

